# Butterfly Handlebars



## MacB (1 Jan 2009)

Hi, I was looking at getting bar ends for my new bike then came across mention of these bars on some threads here. I really don't care if it is a fashion crime, I like the look of them and think the multiple positions could solve all my needs. I'd even consider adding bar ends to them somewhere to create yet another hand position So I've seen several options:-

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-Modolo-Modolo-Dumbo-Multi-Position-Hybrid-Bars--Black-18737.htm
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...r-Multi-Position-Hybrid-Bars--Black-15573.htm
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...Handlebar--660mm-Wide--25.4mm-Clamp-15044.htm
http://cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=9331&categoryID=133

My question is what would be involved in putting these on. Can I get away with just a mix of bar tape and grips or could I potentially be looking at more extravagant changes? Specifically I've read of people having to get new brake levers, shifters etc. The bike I'm thinking of doing this to is a Gaint CRS Alliance which already has flat bars. By my thinking the components should be easily transferrable to a butterfly bar but wanted some better knowhow advice on this.

Any suggestions on practicality of switch, or alternative bars(butterfly style only) to look at much appreciated. For the fashion concious please feel free to mock me mercilessly I'm sure I deserve it


----------



## Bollo (1 Jan 2009)

They're a reasonable option if you're doing a lot of miles on a flat bar and they do give you more hand positions than bar ends alone. I think Mark Beaumont used this style for his around the word record. I'm pretty sure his bike was a Koga Miyata - You might find pics and text of how he set this up on their website, or google him.

Finally - balls to what people think. If they work for you, use 'em.


----------



## Euan Uzami (1 Jan 2009)

not really a fashion crime if Mark Beaumont has them...(well not if you get the ones the same as his)


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2009)

I had these for a couple of years on my cyclocross and was very happy with them. I've now found drops are more appropriate to the riding I'm doing. I don't know but would imagine equipment that fits on flat bar will transfer across tothe butterly bars quite easily. As there is less "straight bar" you will find it's a bit cramperd if you're looking to put brakes, lighs and cycle computer all on the lower straight bit but it should work. I had faom grips on mine, very comfortable


----------



## Rhythm Thief (2 Jan 2009)

For some reason they're much more popular on the continent than in Britain; we've always gone for drop bars instead (which I prefer). It should be fairly simple to fit butterfly bars, especially if your bike has a front loading stem. I don't think you'll need new brake levers or shifters, they should all just go straight on.


----------



## MacB (2 Jan 2009)

thanks folks, much appreciated, feel the debit card is about to take another hammering.......Al


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2009)

PaulSB said:


> I had these for a couple of years on my cyclocross and was very happy with them. I've now found drops are more appropriate to the riding I'm doing. I don't know but would imagine equipment that fits on flat bar will transfer across tothe butterly bars quite easily. As there is less "straight bar" you will find it's a bit cramperd if you're looking to put brakes, lighs and cycle computer all on the lower straight bit but it should work. I had faom grips on mine, very comfortable



I would like to state, after reading my earlier post, I am quite capable of correct spelling and usually pride myself on my use of the English language! I shall drink more coffee in future.


----------



## mickle (2 Jan 2009)

Butterfly bars are an abomination. The fact that some div rode around the world holding on to the stupid things does not change this simple fact.


----------



## MacB (2 Jan 2009)

mickle said:


> Butterfly bars are an abomination. The fact that some div rode around the world holding on to the stupid things does not change this simple fact.



Opinions are like **seholes, everyone's got one I appreciate your constructive input and will factor that in I give you 10/10 for consistency though. Whilst searching these forums for info I've read many of your posts. I've collated all of the useful stuff from your posts and it came to nearly a whole paragraph


----------



## Ivan Ardon (2 Jan 2009)

Yes, they're a bit ugly but they've made a massive difference to my flat-barred hybrid. Gone are the tingling fingers and numb hands caused by being forced into a single position for an entire ride.

I didn't have to replace any cables, and moved the grips from the flat bar to the open end of the butterfly bar (after cutting the ends off to make a tubular grip). I haven't bothered with bar tape on the uprights or tops as I always ride that bike with padded cycling gloves.

Overall they're fine, but dropped bars are still offer the most hand positions.


----------



## snorri (2 Jan 2009)

Butterfly bars look cool and are the bees knees.
The only problem I have encountered was with the fitting of a bar bag for touring. The bag interfered with the brake and gear cables thus restricting the setting of the bar angles.


----------



## MacB (2 Jan 2009)

Thanks again folks, but I have yet another dumb question, which way round do they fit? I've looked at various pictures on the web, Mike Beaumonts, Sheldon Brown and various sites that sell bikes prefitted with them. I can't seem to get a clear view on the sales sites and the other 2 show different setups. Is it just a case of doing what suits you best and maybe experimenting with stems or are there optimum/safe positions?....thanks.....Al


----------



## Ivan Ardon (2 Jan 2009)

Go with what suits you best. Mine are fitted with the open end downwards, but I've ridden hire bikes on the continent with them the other way up.


----------



## MacB (2 Jan 2009)

Ivan, I don't suppose you have any piccies do you?....thanks,....Al


----------



## PaulSB (2 Jan 2009)

MacB I have some pictures. If you PM me your e-mail address I'll forward them


----------

